
We're helping you overcome your indecisiveness - araza617
http://go.whichoneapp.com/download
======
araza617
Hi there! My team and I spent the last ten months working on an app where you
can create polls to help make everyday decisions.

We launched on the App Store just two weeks ago and have seen a lot of really
engaging and high-quality user generated content on there. People are using
the app to help decide between clothes, hair colors, pictures and even
sparking meaningful and fun discussions!

I'd love for you all to check it out! If you have any feedback or questions,
I'm happy to answer. Thank you so much!

Download:
[http://go.whichoneapp.com/download](http://go.whichoneapp.com/download)

